# Galaxy win issues!



## sandyss (May 15, 2013)

I bought a new galaxy grand quattro(win).
But when i copied some videos which are 1080p or 720p the phone **!!!
What is going on here?How can i solve the problem?
PLEASE HELP?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

sandyss said:


> I bought a new galaxy grand *quattro*(win).
> But when i copied some videos which are *1080p or 720p* the phone **!!!
> What is going on here?How can i solve the problem?
> PLEASE HELP?


Did you tried MX player? 


Spoiler



Whenever you have time, do check the specs of device


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2013)

when a member is asking for help, try helping else simply don't post and ignore the thread. from now on i'll simply infract any one found trolling instead of cleaning threads. no warning or PM.


----------



## sandyss (May 16, 2013)

sam said:


> when a member is asking for help, try helping else simply don't post and ignore the thread. from now on i'll simply infract any one found trolling instead of cleaning threads. no warning or PM.


Please let me know wether the galaxy win i just bought is faster (multitask-gaming etc) than the lg l9...PLEASE TELL ME


----------



## Empirial (May 16, 2013)

Grand Quattro has A5 Cortex Processor & I don't think A5 supports 720p or 1080p video playback.


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2013)

sandyss said:


> Please let me know wether the galaxy win i just bought is faster (multitask-gaming etc) than the lg l9...PLEASE TELL ME



no. Win is a really poor mobile when it comes to performance. even Grand is way better than Win (for 1k more). any mobile that have Cortex A5 processor (S Duos, L7 II, Desire X, etc) can't play HD games. If possible return it and get yourself L9.



Empirial said:


> Grand Quattro has A5 Cortex Processor & I don't think A5 supports 720p or 1080p video playback.



with MX player it should be able to play 720p video. 1080p is out of question anyway.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 16, 2013)

sandyss said:


> Please let me know wether the galaxy win i just bought is faster (multitask-gaming etc) than the lg l9...PLEASE TELL ME



Bad decision buddy... You should ask on this forum before you make a big purchasing decision... Some people here can be very helpful in these matters.

Samsung is out to fool Indian public. Calls its phones like Quattro a Quad-core phone... But normal people don't understand processor technology. No one knows the difference between an Cortex A5 processor vs a Cortex A9 processor... Even a Quad-core A5 is slower than a dual core A9.

Adding insult to injury, the A5 processor comes with Adreno 203 graphics. These are weak... You could play a few simple games... but nothing heavy at all...

Even a 2012 Pantech Burst which I bought for Rs 8235 comes with a dual core Snapdragon A9 processor and Adreno 220 graphics, which are way ahead of Samsung Win...

Shame on Samsung... Really, they could easily provide decent procesors. Even Tegra 3 processors wholesale at less than $15. But Samsung is cheap. They will save pennies here and there, and fool their buyers with ads to sell their crappy phones...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Bad decision buddy... You should ask on this forum before you make a big purchasing decision... Some people here can be very helpful in these matters.
> 
> Samsung is out to fool Indian public. Calls its phones like Quattro a Quad-core phone... But normal people don't understand processor technology. No one knows the difference between an Cortex A5 processor vs a Cortex A9 processor... Even a Quad-core A5 is slower than a dual core A9.
> 
> ...


A bit correction


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2013)

sandyss said:


> I bought a new galaxy grand quattro(win).
> But when i copied some videos which are 1080p or 720p the phone **!!!
> What is going on here?How can i solve the problem?
> PLEASE HELP?



Well try MX player,VLC.
On the other hand you should have posted here before buying the phone,we had discussed that this phone is highly underpowered and L9 and xperia L is much better

It's not late, sell your mobile for 16k and get L9 from infibeam or that same shop


----------



## AndroidFan (May 16, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> A bit correction



Isn't Scorpion S3 processor based on ARM Cortex A9 design?

Processor MSM8660


----------



## RohanM (May 16, 2013)

IMO Never fall for samsungs brain washing adds....


----------



## randomuser111 (May 16, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Isn't Scorpion S3 processor based on ARM Cortex A9 design?
> 
> Processor MSM8660



Performance is similar to Cortex A9 but scorpion is based on Cortex A8


----------



## sandyss (May 16, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Bad decision buddy... You should ask on this forum before you make a big purchasing decision... Some people here can be very helpful in these matters.
> 
> Samsung is out to fool Indian public. Calls its phones like Quattro a Quad-core phone... But normal people don't understand processor technology. No one knows the difference between an Cortex A5 processor vs a Cortex A9 processor... Even a Quad-core A5 is slower than a dual core A9.
> 
> ...



I should have read the stupid specs first..But i already knew A5 is slower than A90r A8..
BUT STILL i saw galaxy win for the first time during my purchase when i was about to buy l9 but my dad told lg aint trustable and since the dealer 
pulled out a budget QUAD CORE SAMSUNG phone for the same price i was instantly fooled and fixed on WIN!

How can i sell a bought phone?Will a person buy it?AND is A9 cortex a 200% faster than my A5 quad core??(pls dont say yes)


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2013)

The logic of  Quad core > Dual core 
doesn't always work buddy


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2013)

sandyss said:


> How can i sell a bought phone?Will a person buy it?AND is A9 cortex a 200% faster than my A5 quad core??(pls dont say yes)



you can return it to the shop and exchange it for L9. Though most retailers won't accept electronics once sold and even if they do, you'll be forced to pay a small fee (around 1k) if both mobile have same price.

And expressing performance in % is not possible but generally it should easily be twice as fast. A5 quad is not that poor, the GPU being used (adreno 203. Qualcomm dual/quad A5 has this GPU) is one of the slowest GPU in the mobile market.


----------



## sandyss (May 16, 2013)

sam said:


> you can return it to the shop and exchange it for L9. Though most retailers won't accept electronics once sold and even if they do, you'll be forced to pay a small fee (around 1k) if both mobile have same price.
> 
> And expressing performance in % is not possible but generally it should easily be twice as fast. A5 quad is not that poor, the GPU being used (adreno 203. Qualcomm dual/quad A5 has this GPU) is one of the slowest GPU in the mobile market.


You may be right but the shop i bought from is just not accepting to change the phone or give money back!!!
I asked for l9 but they said that they cannot take back it!


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> The logic of  Quad core > Dual core
> doesn't always work buddy



waiting for Quattro's ads. wonder what they'll show this time. cheapest quad which can play any game (limited to Temple Run 2) and record HD videos (at 15FPS) and can multitask with ease (while the processor gets choked to death). Shame on Samsung to release these kind of mobiles. They could have went for Mediatek and release one based on MT6589, it'll give even L9 a run for its money.



sandyss said:


> You may be right but the shop i bought from is just not accepting to change the phone or give money back!!!
> I asked for l9 but they said that they cannot take back it!



check if you can sell it off to one of your friends but remember this is cheating. you know the mobile is underpowered for the price. so try for someone who don't know you directly. as market price is 17-18k, you should get 16k out of it which is the price of L9 on most of the shopping sites.


----------



## sandyss (May 17, 2013)

sam said:


> waiting for Quattro's ads. wonder what they'll show this time. cheapest quad which can play any game (limited to Temple Run 2) and record HD videos (at 15FPS) and can multitask with ease (while the processor gets choked to death). Shame on Samsung to release these kind of mobiles. They could have went for Mediatek and release one based on MT6589, it'll give even L9 a run for its money.
> 
> 
> 
> check if you can sell it off to one of your friends but remember this is cheating. you know the mobile is underpowered for the price. so try for someone who don't know you directly. as market price is 17-18k, you should get 16k out of it which is the price of L9 on most of the shopping sites.



I wasted my money simply..thats all.
and i dont know how to sell this...is there any to overclock or boost its damn processor?


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

Put it on OLX, EBAY for sell


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2013)

sandyss said:


> I wasted my money simply..thats all.
> and i dont know how to sell this...is there any to overclock or boost its damn processor?



can't overclock unless you root and flash a custom kernel which AFAIK doesn't exist for Win. This is a new device. And overclocking a mobile won't improve performance because of limited headroom. If you are not a power user, just keep using it. MX player should run 720p video or try FormatFactory to reduce the fps to around 15-20. and most non-HD games will run.



shreymittal said:


> Put it on OLX, EBAY for sell



with ebay he'll have to sell out 2-4k from his own pocket. OLX is way better.


----------



## sandyss (May 17, 2013)

sam said:


> can't overclock unless you root and flash a custom kernel which AFAIK doesn't exist for Win. This is a new device. And overclocking a mobile won't improve performance because of limited headroom. If you are not a power user, just keep using it. MX player should run 720p video or try FormatFactory to reduce the fps to around 15-20. and most non-HD games will run.
> 
> 
> 
> with ebay he'll have to sell out 2-4k from his own pocket. OLX is way better.


Thanks to all forum friends who tried to help me...But i guess ill have to stick with this toy phone(WIN)..
Are u people paid to help people on this forum?(i sometimes feel so)


----------



## pratyush997 (May 17, 2013)

sandyss said:


> Thanks to all forum friends who tried to help me...But i guess ill have to stick with this toy phone(WIN)..
> Are u people* paid *to help people on this forum?(i sometimes feel so)


LOL no.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 17, 2013)

sandyss said:


> Thanks to all forum friends who tried to help me...But i guess ill have to stick with this toy phone(WIN)..
> Are u people paid to help people on this forum?(i sometimes feel so)



Oh yes.. people are paid handsomely here in terms of goodies.. 
For ex:: In this thread as people helped you on Win, we are entitled to win 1 Galaxy win for the person who helped you the most.. Also, i get some random cheques of 10K every 4 - 8 days.. 

PS:: A positive fun troll intended


----------



## sandyss (May 17, 2013)

Oh.Is there any play store app to boost performance to the maximum possible..

WHY...??
WHY would you guys want to win this stupid phone..


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2013)

^ No simple,sell it on OLX, there will be many many people who will want to buy it


----------



## AndroidFan (May 17, 2013)

sandyss said:


> Oh.Is there any play store app to boost performance to the maximum possible..
> 
> WHY...??
> WHY would you guys want to win this stupid phone..



He was just joking... 

Keep using this phone... it will grow on you...


----------



## RohanM (May 17, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Oh yes.. people are paid handsomely here in terms of goodies..
> For ex:: In this thread as people helped you on Win, we are entitled to win 1 Galaxy win for the person who helped you the most.. Also, i get some random cheques of 10K every 4 - 8 days..
> 
> PS:: A positive fun troll intended



lol   

Bye the way @ OP - Cortex A5 = tvs scooty & A9 = tvs apache.... I hope this will give a ruff idea.....


----------



## sandyss (May 17, 2013)

RohanM said:


> lol
> 
> Bye the way @ OP - Cortex A5 = tvs scooty & A9 = tvs apache.... I hope this will give a ruff idea.....


I have to start liking this phone i think
After all..ITS QUAD CORE! it is faster than any phone for me
An tu tu score:
WIN=8200
L9=7300


----------



## Empirial (May 17, 2013)

Dear OP, Feed that A5 QC & Adreno 203 with 2 Tbsp of Vodka. Agar Intel i7 se zyada Benchmark Scores nahin aaye toh kehna


----------



## randomuser111 (May 17, 2013)

LOL Empirial 

If his phone gets "liquid" damaged then you will need to buy him a new WIN


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Dear OP, Feed that A5 QC & Adreno 203 with 2 Tbsp of Vodka. Agar Intel i7 se zyada Benchmark Scores nahin aaye toh kehna


----------



## sandyss (May 17, 2013)

shreymittal said:


>


TEll me some non-hd games which looks graphically advanced and can run on galaxy win..please


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2013)

sandyss said:


> TEll me some non-hd games which looks graphically advanced and can run on galaxy win..please



Dead Space, Asphalt (latest version), Max Payne 3.


----------



## sandyss (May 17, 2013)

sam said:


> Dead Space, Asphalt (latest version), Max Payne 3.


Are you sure these will run on galaxy win..?
Thanks.Any more games?


----------



## RohanM (May 17, 2013)

^^ gta iii


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2013)

sandyss said:


> Are you sure these will run on galaxy win..?
> Thanks.Any more games?



Dead Space & Asphalt will run for sure. MP3 may or mayn't run. I can only name these games with PC like graphics.


----------



## sainath (May 17, 2013)

Dead Space, Asphalt, & Max payne will run for sure on Galaxy Win because I can able to run it on my 1.5 yr old Xperia Neo V which has single core MSM8255 Snapdragon Coretex A8 processor & Adreno 205 gpu which some what similar to Adreno 203. 

Sorry for offtopic I have confusion:
If my device (Xperia Neo V) which is single core processor can record 720p HD video @30fps then why Galaxy win not?


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2013)

sainath said:


> Sorry for offtopic I have confusion:
> If my device (Xperia Neo V) which is single core processor can record 720p HD video @30fps then why Galaxy win not?



this is mainly dependent on the GPU or if HD video recording support was added (enabling HD recording on a weak GPU may cause the video to shutter).


----------



## sandyss (May 18, 2013)

But dead space aint working properly and textures are not loading...can u help?


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2013)

sandyss said:


> But dead space aint working properly and textures are not loading...can u help?



hardware wise, Dead Space should run. I heard Dead Space has multiple version and you need to find the one that is compatible with your device (more like your processor) else you'll have problem.


----------



## sandyss (May 18, 2013)

sam said:


> hardware wise, Dead Space should run. I heard Dead Space has multiple version and you need to find the one that is compatible with your device (more like your processor) else you'll have problem.


DO you know the which version works on cortex a5 and adreno 203?


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2013)

sandyss said:


> DO you know the which version works on cortex a5 and adreno 203?



you'll have to do trial and error. you can try Dead Space ARM v6 if nothing else works.


----------



## RohanM (May 18, 2013)

sandyss said:


> DO you know the which version works on cortex a5 and adreno 203?



There is a site called 'Google' Try it . 

I can run GTA 3(Without Radio though) on my old LG Optimus Net P690 [which is having 512 mb ram & ARM v6 800 MHZ processor]


----------



## Tenida (May 18, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Dear OP, Feed that A5 QC & Adreno 203 with 2 Tbsp of Vodka. Agar Intel i7 se zyada Benchmark Scores nahin aaye toh kehna



You look so sweet dear please for god shake don't drink too much of vodka.  Maintain your glamour 


@OP : From next time always ask us before buying any smartphone


----------



## Kiss (May 18, 2013)

sandyss said:


> I have to start liking this phone i think
> After all..ITS QUAD CORE! it is faster than any phone for me
> An tu tu score:
> WIN=8200
> L9=7300



Hmm... Can't say much on this... you would have say its *good *if u cant sell it... anyways This would make u feel a bit good chk it out...

Samsung Galaxy Grand Quattro i8552 Gaming / Galaxy WIn - iGyaan - YouTube



Empirial said:


> Dear OP, Feed that A5 QC & Adreno 203 with 2 Tbsp of Vodka. Agar Intel i7 se zyada Benchmark Scores nahin aaye toh kehna



 ...ROFL...


----------



## sandyss (May 18, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Hmm... Can't say much on this... you would have say its *good *if u cant sell it... anyways This would make u feel a bit good chk it out...
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Grand Quattro i8552 Gaming / Galaxy WIn - iGyaan - YouTube
> 
> ...


Im tired of searching in Google for compatible games.
I thought of asking to you expert guys..
So please tell me wether Nova 3 and modern combat 4 will run on a galaxy win??



sam said:


> you'll have to do trial and error. you can try Dead Space ARM v6 if nothing else works.


Can you tell the link to Arm 6 version of Dead space


----------



## Kiss (May 18, 2013)

As per the reviews, Yes Modern Combat 4 would run....


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2013)

sandyss said:


> Im tired of searching in Google for compatible games.
> I thought of asking to you expert guys..
> So please tell me wether Nova 3 and modern combat 4 will run on a galaxy win??



any game that works on Desire X will run on your mobile. NOVA3 i can almost confirm won't work. That is one damn heavy game. try something a bit more light like MP or GTA3



sandyss said:


> Can you tell the link to Arm 6 version of Dead space



google it. ARM v6 version officially doesn't exist and ARM v7 (or the official version) is paid. so that will go against forum rules.


----------



## ZTR (May 19, 2013)

Dead space WORKS ON Arm 6 without any issues as I ran it on my Blade and it was fine and working well


----------



## sandyss (May 19, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Dead space WORKS ON Arm 6 without any issues as I ran it on my Blade and it was fine and working well


HOW to move games or apps to sd card *without* rooting?any app


----------

